# latest posted and also shoutbox have disapeared :O



## Rowan (Sep 27, 2008)

anyone else get this problem????


----------



## Narin (Sep 27, 2008)

I disabled them at the moment due to the server being under very heavy load at the moment and its only going to get worse. By disabling those two and tweaking some other options, I managed to get query usage down by a third which should put less load on the server. They will be back up and running again when the heavy load passes.


----------



## da_head (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah saw those disabled as well lol. and i keep gettin sum kind of error message (forget wat it was called)


----------

